

Ask HN: How to reset HackerNews password - cahitc

I had an ID with extensive history, but since changing machines, I can't login. How do I ask for a password reset for a HN login?
======
elliottcarlson
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#pwlost>

------
kgermino
email pg@ycombinator.com

Just include what you said here and the username in question. He should be
able to take care of you.

